# Is this an okay diet?



## ChickenPotPie (May 20, 2011)

We have Toggenburg dairy goats.  1 buck, 3 does in milk, 2 wethers (@ 3 months), and 4 doelings (also 3 months).  

They live are pastured all together on just regular ol' grass/weed in a small orchard, are given alfalfa/grass hay, and does are given @ 2 - 3 quarts of Purina goat grain (the stuff with molasses in it).  We set out a Purina goat block (minerals and molasses) for all 10 of them about every month.  Oh, and the pasture is almost eaten up until winter rains so they'll be getting pretty much just hay and no grass for a while.

What do you think?  Do they need pure alfalfa?  Is there a more appropriate hay for the buck and wethers?  Is that too much grain?  Should they all be getting grain?  Should I forget the goat blocks and just give them free choice loose minerals?


----------



## Chirpy (May 20, 2011)

First - it doesn't hurt to leave out the blocks but I'd highly recommend you also offer them loose goat minerals all the time.  Most goats don't get what they need from blocks, many won't even attempt to lick at them.

Bucks and wethers shouldn't be on grain or alfalfa (unless the buck in breeding season - they may need it then) due to potential UC (urinary calculi) problems.  This is a good read:  http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/urinarycalculi06.html

I feed my does grass hay all year except towards the end of their pregnancies and during milking.  They then get straight alfalfa hay with grain every morning and night on the milk stand.  

Others do it differently - you'll need to figure out what works best for your goats and you.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (May 20, 2011)

Thank you.   

The goats actually bite chunks out of the blocks we give them.   However, I just read a few minutes ago in this article http://www.sweetlix.com/media/documents/articles/Goat_025.pdf that the devouring of the block may be a sign that they are not being piggies but that we are not giving them enough.  I guess we'll have to buy them more often (@ $22/month) or switch them over to loose.  I'll figure it out.  

That article you provided a link for is good.    Okay, so I suppose we really do need to separate the buck and the two little wethers from the gals now.  I'll feed the girls alfalfa and grain and the boys a different hay and no grain.  

What kind of hay do you feed the boys, though?  Plain orchard grass?  Alfalfa/grass?  Oat hay?  Something else?  What are you all feeding your boys?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 21, 2011)

$22/month?  Crikey!   Yes, I would switch to loose mineral.

You don't necessarily have to separate your does and wethers as long as your does get grained separately.  Alfalfa or alfalfa blend hay is fine for your wethers.  They most likely don't need to be grained (or at least get far less than your milkers) so as long they're in good condition.  Particularly if they're getting alfalfa which provides extra protein.

Here's a recent thread about wethers and alfalfa:
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=10294&p=2


----------



## TGreenhut (May 29, 2011)

For my nubian alpine cross does (about 4 months old) I give about cup of purina goat chow to each goat every day, and I feed them pure alfalfa hay. They also have access to a mineral block and they graze the pasture all day long. They seem to do well off this diet and they lick the mineral block but they don't bite it.


----------



## babsbag (May 31, 2011)

I have 8 does and they will devour one of those blocks in about a week. They turn their noses up at loose minerals. Who can understand a goat?


----------

